# introducing "BikePod"



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here she is folks..brand spankin new from Trek, The American bike company..  








note how she is real stable even in the highest of wind gust..LOL.. here's a closer shot..








and you asked, does it work?? well sure it does..








going to beef it up a little more tomorrow with a little tweaking.. should be good..


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ak ... this is Gill Girl .... I knew you wouldn't let your spirit stay down for long ! That is so sweet how you set that up ! We'll call you in the morning to let you know if we're headed to COSI .... See ya later .


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

hey bambi..i may need a favor from you guys tomorrow.. if ya don't mind.. 
and thanks, it sure beat sitting at the house wishing i was fishing.. 
ps..if ya there before i do, save me my spot will ya pleeease..lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

rofl, comedy


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

gotta hand it to you for again proving that neccessity is the mother of invention
i'm guessing that by the time you get done "tweekin" it,that bike will be as slick and accessorized as a full dress harley


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

not quite a harley but she's at least rolling..LOL..
i tweaked the BikePod abit today to accommodate my swingers(bite indicator). i'll post the picture of it later on after i get back from my afternoon walk.. she's fully functionable now..yippeeee.. now only if i have a slightly bigger backpack, i'll be set..  
i guess i can use this set up at some of the outings too.. now i can move around with no problems.. heheeee.. talk about mobile carpin'


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

here she is all tweaked out to accommodate the bite indicator..very stable too i might add..got tested under some windy conditions today..lol








then there's today's result..after everybody left..short but chunky 18.5lbs.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Ak, you are too much man!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

check this out.. http://www.cobbworks.com/ thats what i need next to haul my crap.. heh heh.. plus, i can reeeally fly now.. aahhh..


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I've got to hand it to ya Ak, it doesn't look to bad. Well done!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

that's what i get from surfing around at night.. lol..
by the time i'm done with my bike, it will soo smooth to ride..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

That will hold a lot of chum for a bike


----------

